# Lamar Odom Made Anthony Randolph Cry



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not as bad as i thought he dident really cry.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that looked very weird


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha i was cracking up for a good minute watching odom's facial expression in slow mo


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well that did look like it really ****ing hurt. So, as long as he didnt pull a Morrison I don't really care.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually don't care, either. But it's something to post.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Y'all can front if you like, but fact is, falling like that can HURT.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm one of those weird people that don't cry when they get hurt physically.

For whatever reason it tends to make me aggressive and angry. If I'm working on my car or something, and bump my head in the finder, I end up punching something a couple times. 

No clue why, I'm disturbed.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is professional basketball..there's no crying in professional basketball!!!


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

He's 19.. he got slammed ****ing hard.. emotions are already high from the games intensity.. i dont think it's a big deal.

Good post regardless. Your news is solid.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Seems to me he is just dissapointed he had to come out of the game, after he was bleeding.


----------

